# Who owns a Quaker/Monk parrot?



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello everybody, I got a Quaker parrot a while back and I was wondering about who all of you PT members owns one  . 

And can you please post a pic or two of your Quaker parrot, I will post a pic of mine later  .


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry pigeon kid been there done that, to loud for me! We have nests of escaped ones in this Area. They build large Stick Nests... Most Conures are really loud. Alias Monk/Quaker Dave


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

They are loud but Quakers aren't in the Conure family but the parakeet family.

Pigeon Kid...I had one for years that my husband had taken in trade fro money owed him. He felt sorry for the bird and actually suggested him as a barter.
At first the Quaker hated me and didn't miss an opportunity to attack me. I hated him back because I was afraid of him. When I became pregnant, the bird that we called Niki, started to love me and hate my husband. I loved him back and soon the two of us were inseparable.
It never did recognize me when I had a towel around my head from just getting out of the shower. He didn't like it when I sang, either and in both those situations, he would still attack me. Regardless, I loved him dearly until the day he passed on.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Ach! We used to have a quaker named Pickles at the pet shop I worked at as a kid. It learned to yell my name really fast (because my boss had the terrible habit of doing it) and did it so often that every baby parrot we ever sold from the baby bird room (where Pickles lived) ALSO learned to holler my name. It was very long and drawn out: "KAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR-REEEEEEEEEEEEE"

Pickles would start, and everyone else who had learned it would join in. Customers thought it was NUTS - that *I* taught them. I would run into people years later who remembered me from the shop and would say the bird they bought still hollered my name from time to time, all thanks to Pickles.

He would also wait for people to lean back near his cage and yank their hair - hard. Then would yell "OW!!" at the same time as them. 

I've always thought as parrots go, Quakers are tops.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol Karijo!  My princess of wales (also in the parakeet family though she's small-parrot sized and usually referred to as a parrot) will bite and immediately after say "no biting Hana!" because her first owners told her that. She hardly ever does bite but when she does she says it. Or if one of the other birds swipes at her or vice versa, she'll tell them (or herself) the same thing. It's hilarious. Now she's started mimicking the mockingbird outside, and again, vice versa! The mockingbird is out there singing a mumbled version of "What a pretty bird" and "What are you doing?" My advice is just watch out for any mockingbirds. Hana already knows the car alarm sounds from them.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Ahhh! I stand corrected. They are a Parakeet. I should look in my parrot books more often. They still are as loud as a Conure, at least almost.
I do take exception too them being classified as the second best talker. no matter what anyone says, I think yellow napped Amazons are number two in my opinion. Dave


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

My sister has a sun conure "Mango". he is a pretty thing but yeowza! give me some ear plugs, I think she (my sister) is a saint to beable to tolerate the squawking.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL! The loudest i remember,and.. it has been many years, mind you, are the Nandays seemed they never shut up. Dave


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i used to own a quaker parrot with a bum leg,he was so sweet,gave kisses,he would say his name, Gimpy.there are thousands of these birds that live down in nyc,and the bronx,and in my area,as breeders, had let them outdoors and they turned wild,they can deal with the cold weather,which i find odd,but they do.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Teebo, i will probably be wrong again, LOL! but i am pretty sure they come from and area that can get very cool, Mountains? or something... Dave


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Here is a pic of mine:


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a cute bird!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

lb and pigeonkid, they both are adorable. 

Reti


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

i have one....i should probably also have my very own account at the dang red cross! evil little cretin!!! 

he first came to my house for a couple of weeks while his people were on vacation, and they didn't really want him, and since he was sooooooo in love we ME, they said i could keep him. yay, right? grrrrrrr! he changes his little loyalties whenever he feels like it, and has the sharpest, most deadly little beak ever! 

he talks a lot, and in context, which i think is just amazing, and i think he's teaching my macaw stuff during the day. i'm starting to hear both of them respond to stuff with "okay." thankfully matisse hasn't learned any of MY vocabulary, beyond, 'where's my baaaaaybeeee, awwwwwww...." 

he can belt out an awesome off key version of jingle bells, and laughs and coughs when i do. 

strange little people, those quakers...


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

My brother Jimmy in San antonio, Texas has two Quaker/Monks: 

The first one, Paloma, is a male.

The second one, Rosie, is a female, wants to mate with Paloma, who has little or nothing to do with her.

Larry (in Cologne).


----------

